# Salt Fork Lake Map



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I was wondering is there a map of SALT FORK LAKE that shows the OLD ROAD WAYS?I don't fish SALT FORK maybe once every two or three years. I have a little grudge match with some friends of mine and don't want to lose!  {case of MICH LITE}.Tips would be helpful..........thanks!

PS:I fished that stump field at the upper end of the lake 3 years ago ,has anybody fished that latey? We caught a few small ones there but it does look good.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure if they have one with old road beds, but check with http://www.saltforkoutdoors.com/ If there is one they will have it or know where to get one. They do have one on the homepage that shows the old streambed.Wish i could help you with your other questions but haven't fished there yet this year.


----------

